# stone safe for tank use??



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

Family member of mine had a few tons of what he called "Mojave dry stack stone" that he got from a local nursery. This type of stone is used for home use in walls (especially around a fireplace) and outside for walkways and whatnot. This is exactly what it looks like - http://images1.hellotrade.com/data2/DS/UK/HELLOTD-1893628/color-20swatch_mojave-250x250.jpg

I researched this stone but couldn't find much. I know is that a "veneer" and it is made of mostly a light concrete mix and then colored to resemble real stone. I read that it can have some iron oxides in it.. But I cannot confirm that. "Mojave" describes the colors (red/dark gray) and has a bit of a shimery look to it in the sun which I imagine was part of the coloring process to make it appear real. I want to know if it is safe for my aquarium. I filed it down around the edges to be sure it wasn't sharp, though it was already pretty smooth. After rinsing it several times in hot water, I tested it with white vinegar. It did not bubble at all. I do not see any "veins" in it as I've been told to watch out for. But it is man-made and I just don't wanna hurt my fish. Any suggestions? I think it would be beautiful! 
*c/p**c/p**c/p*


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

It would be silly & irresponsible for any member to stick their neck out and say this or any other stone is 100% safe for aquarium use. 

It's a gamble....even if you purchase "store bought" rocks....as they often get them from unverified sources. 

I don't think it would poison the fish but it can case big shifts in PH depending on the substance.
Most cement based man-made rocks are derived from a limestone (calcium carbonate) base. This can dramatically affect PH. 

I would suggest setting up a big pail of water (or better yet another small aquarium)and monitoring PH levels before, during, and after the addition of some of this type rock. Check out the affects it has and go from there. 
You could even put (1) small single fish in this tank to see the results........yea, not a great way to test but hey, it's better than risking a whole tank of fish. 

If no dramatic issues are noted I would scrub them up good and try some small pieces in your main tank and continue to monitor water quality and PH. 

It's always a risk IMHO....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The only two things I can think of are the vinegar test, which you did, and any lichen/moss attached to the rock. Otherwise, it would have to be copper or ferrous metal ore to leech anything into the water, IMO

I think you're safe.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think ph up placed on the rock gives the better test. I would put some in water and monitor like mentioned. If your fish are good with a high ph maybe it is not much of a concern.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Go to the local plant nursery and drop $10 for some nice natural stones. You can pick exactly what you want for your aquascape design. I do it all the time and there are plenty of choices.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not an expert, but I have taught middle school earth science. Igneous rocks (granite and such) should be fine; sedimentary, not so much unless you have cichlids and even then be careful; metamorphic (shale and such) usually alright.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

if its concrete its got bad stuff in it I wouldn't mess with it. 

Among other things I have mixed into concrete. Propylene glycol (when its cold) Acid, Extra Lye, Water from "questionable sources"

I'd be leery of it in my tank. Home Depot sells Flag stone and slate. and Sandstone natural Pavers as well as chunks of Various Basalts like Granite and Marble.. I'd go with them AFTER I clean the hell out of them, before what are essentially cement pavers.

YMMV, Do as you will, test with stunt fish before use, IANA Marine biologist ect ect all disclaimers standard and specific apply.


----------

